# New Youtube



## thackernerd (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you guys like the new youtube? Do you think there is anyway they could have made it better?


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 1, 2011)

EDIT:

Sorry, yes I'm stupid...

It's okay, but I have to wait to get used to it.


----------



## Vinny (Dec 1, 2011)

The only reason I voted that I hate it is because last time they switched the channel design, I denied it, but YouTube eventually forced it onto my channel. Really pissed me off.


----------



## JackJ (Dec 1, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Put things other than solves. Nobody likes solves of people that aren't sub-10 (with some exceptions).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2011)

You'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 1, 2011)

It looks like a social networking site.

I originally said I hated it because it just showed a news feed instead of my videos. I actually think it's decent now since I fixed it. 

It's a lot simpler, definitely, and looks clean. I especially like the top bar of the channel, and it shows a clear number of subscribers and total video view. 
I dislike that it has a "news feed", and I can tell people will start updating statuses on their channel, as a bulletin.


----------



## emolover (Dec 1, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Oh. My. Gosh.
> 
> It's terrible, it looks like a social networking site. Plus, the videos that come up when you click on a channel are the recent activity videos, instead of your own.


 
**** that! Is it mandatory?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> **** that! Is it mandatory?


 

Double checking: Click my channel. Is my recent activity what comes of first just for me, or others too?

Edit: nvm, i fixed it.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm confused, mine hasn't changed. What does the "new" one look like?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 1, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> I'm confused, mine hasn't changed. What does the "new" one look like?


 
Something should pop up asking if you want it changed.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 1, 2011)

How did I get the video's I've already watched off my homepage?


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 1, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Something should pop up asking if you want it changed.


 
I watched a few videos and then it just randomly automatically changed on me. Oh well, now I see what you guys were talking about - it's quite odd.

Edit: Just noticed they changed the icon for it as well. Confusing me since I'm used to the old logo, not a play symbol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, seeing as I do quite some bit on Youtube, here's my intake:

YouTube makes a lot of changes and we don't like it because we're used to something previously that now we can't do or have to do somewhat differently. Some changes are good, some cause me to think "Dude, Youtube, wtf, stop!", even though I know well behind my head that Youtube probably has a reason to do it, even if I don't agree.

The white-to-black bar at the bottom is nice, makes some contrast between the background, instead of almost blending in.

A lot of people are pissed off because ads play at the beginning of popular videos, and sometimes more than one in long videos.
What people don't realize is that those ads are what the Partners use to make a LIVING. Without them, they couldn't make money to produce the high-quality, and usually funny, videos that we enjoy. So in short, a lot of people complain about waiting 15 seconds, while they don't know that they are HELPING the Youtuber. In those ~15 seconds, do something else. Drink some jugo de naranja, SOLVE A CUBE, do some jumping jacks until the ad is over. It's not that hard.

The Cosmic Panda is in Beta and is definitely not perfect right now. It does mess with your background, so you will have to change it eventually.

Homepage? No, I don't like it. I think Youtube could think of a better design than that one. I don't always get notified of a video and have to rely on a weekly email, which isn't very fit for contest announcements that last less than a week.

Youtube, kind of like Facebook, has added a lot of things, when I'd rather they fix the problems that a lot of other people have.


thackernerd said:


> How did I get the video's I've already watched off my homepage?


 Hover over the video until you see an X at the top right corner. Click it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 1, 2011)

[youtube]W-ajXnrpkio&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Skullush (Dec 1, 2011)

A change being made to Youtube is about as common as me defecating.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

Skullush said:


> A change being made to Youtube is about as common as me defecating.


 
You could make a drinking game out of it. Take a full gulp everytime Youtube changes the slightest thing.


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 1, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> I'm confused, mine hasn't changed. What does the "new" one look like?


 

If you still didn't figure it out. Just go here:http://www.youtube.com/cosmicpanda


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Hover over the video until you see an X at the top right corner. Click it.


 
That "x" you are talking about isn't appearing for me...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> That "x" you are talking about isn't appearing for me...


 
It may be at the far right of the column, maybe?


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It may be at the far right of the column, maybe?



Nope, I'm trying everything and it's not working.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 1, 2011)

Everything is now inconvenient.

Also it won't stop asking me to "Take a Tour" even though I already did. That needs to be fixed.

I'm also confused about the unnecessary gray background.

Overall, though, it's nothing special and it will be easy enough to get used to.

I do like the Facebook and Google+ connectivity.


----------



## cubeflip (Dec 1, 2011)

WHY DO THEY KEEP CHANGING THINGS THAT DON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS???? They don't even try to fix the real problems; they just keep making updates as soon as people have gotten used to the last change.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 1, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> WHY DO THEY KEEP CHANGING THINGS THAT DON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS???? They don't even try to fix the real problems; they just keep making updates as soon as people have gotten used to the last change.


 
I know.  My biggest annoyance. I wish Youtube would have like a list of updates on the front page. Unless they already do and I can't find it.

Alright, so I took a look at the new homepage once I got it.
My favorite change is that subscription videos are now listed by VIDEO UPLOAD then just by Subscription. This is amazing!
And if you don't want to see that, there's a option you can uncheck so you can see all the activity your subscriptions are doing.
However, the downside to this is that, it's still not as compact as the original homepage. As a list, it stretches your homepage down A LOT. If you subscribe to a lot of people, then that homepage can go on forever.

As with the new channel design (cosmic Panda), it looks a lot cleaner than the original beta design now.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 2, 2011)

Please don't say "If it's not broken, don't fix it". IT ALREADY WAS BROKEN. That's what we said last time. 

*Likes*
It 100% looks better in terms of the overall "look". The old one looked like random blue and black text everywhere (remember the first time you saw the "improved" comments section? ewwww). This one actually looks like it has buttons. 

The new channel design

*Dislikes*

The video viewing area
Too few related videos in it. 
Clicking load more videos (related videos) gets rid of the comments.
Honestly...too MUCH focus on the video. Weird, but having to scroll down to view other stuff I don't like. I liked being able to read descriptions and view related videos while watching the video at the same time.




Recommended Channels are just mega-partners, which I don't like. However, recommended videos on the side of the homepage is actually accurate, and is probably done by showing related videos on my faved or liked videos.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 2, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> WHY DO THEY KEEP CHANGING THINGS THAT DON'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS???? They don't even try to fix the real problems; they just keep making updates as soon as people have gotten used to the last change.


 You know the old saying "If it ain't broken...completely revise it and change everything about it."


----------



## cubernya (Dec 2, 2011)

"If it's broken fix it. If it's not broken, make it better."


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2011)

Just had a quick look through it. Overall I like it. I do not like the whole social networking aspect of it - I've never been a fan of it and I don't intend to start; I'd rather people weren't able to track my entire life on the internet. I like the suggested channels section of the home page. Overall I think it looks nicer. I need to spend a bit more time on it though.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 2, 2011)

It looks too much like Myspace to me. I also dislike the new icon, it's so cliche. And the overall layout is too cluttered for my liking. I use Youtube almost 24/7 and luckly, Youtube mobile was not effected.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't have any major thoughts on it, and I'm largely indifferent, so meh.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 2, 2011)

Everyone keeps saying "It looks like a social networking site" and stuff like that. It doesn't look like a social networking site at all, nor is there a "social networking aspect" of it more than there already was. They did make it so you can connect to Facebook and Twitter, but this doesn't make it a social networking site by any means.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2011)

Giving it a second thought, it does look too cluttered. At least they gave a (short) tour, rather than nothing. I remember from Chris Bird's Cubecast he mentioned something about no tour.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 2, 2011)

Youtube gets worse every single update


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2011)

I voted I hate it, but that's because I'm sick of YouTube changing systems that I get used to, and work well.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate the home page when logged in I haven't seen it unlogged in


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Youtube gets worse every single update


 
Um, not EVERY SINGLE update. What about the Unlisted Video feature? Or when annotations were introduced? Those made Youtube worse?


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 2, 2011)

It seems that Google is constantly updating all its sites (they recently changed the gmail look), and making them more similar to each other, and more simplistic, which I don't really mind.
As for the new youtube, video pages are essentially the same, just with the look changed a bit, so it really doesn't make much of a difference. The new channel look is a big change. I put the featured tab as my default, which I put in creator view, and it looks pretty good. It doesn't seem to be as customisable as the old look though. I don't really like the new homepage. It it so much more cluttered, and since the page doesn't expand to the size of your window, everything is just too close together.
Of course, whenever a website anyone spends a lot of time on majorly changes their look, people don't like it. At first, I didn't like the new look of speedsolving, and I haven't liked it when the YouTube player I'm so used to has changed. But now I'm used to them, and the websites are just as good as before. I'm sure I'll get used to the new YouTube soon, and it'll be fine.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm indifferent to it. From a design standpoint, it looks better than before.It looks a bit like Myspace, which is eh. Like many, I hate how Youtube keeps changing everything constantly, especially when there is no need to "fix" it. We'll get used to it eventually, but I really wish youtube would stop changing everything so damn much.


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 2, 2011)

'New youtube' always sucks. I still remember the five stars, the sidebar and all that stuff. I was still infamiliar with the 'old new' youtube... And this is even WORSE.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't find MeMyselfandPi's MeMyselfAndMovies channel...did it disappear?


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 2, 2011)

I think people will always complain about a change no matter how good it is. We just need to wait for about 3-5 weeks for the initial "shock" dies down then ask people. I think we will get a much better read on how people actually feel about it.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 2, 2011)

I like it. I hated the old home page, but now I can tag the people I like to have there videos show up first on the home page. Instead of having to go to my subscriptions. It's nice to go to youtube and instantly see what I want to see.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 2, 2011)

I love it, it's much more orginized and I am able to find stuff wayy more easily.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2011)

All the special glowy-colored bars notifying of stuff (Like monetization) is pretty cool. It stands out not too much and shows significance more than just the bland color.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 3, 2011)

Just discovered something I hate about it.

If you connect your account to Facebook, it posts every single video you watch or click on to your Facebook page, regardless of whether or not you "share" it. This to me is ridiculous, and just plain annoying.


----------



## GearGuy57 (Dec 3, 2011)

Im upset that it only gives big changes to members


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 3, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> Just discovered something I hate about it.
> 
> If you connect your account to Facebook, it posts every single video you watch or click on to your Facebook page, regardless of whether or not you "share" it. This to me is ridiculous, and just plain annoying.


 
*gulp*

Try finding out how to change the settings on that and let me know.


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 3, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> *gulp*
> 
> Try finding out how to change the settings on that and let me know.


I'll get back to you. You do have to manually connect to Facebook, so you can just disconnect the account from Facebook. But I'll see if there's a way to change it while connected.
*[Update]*
Click on your name in the top right corner > click "Settings" > From the settings menu, on the left, click "Sharing" > Under "Connect your accounts" you will see Facebook, and to the right of Facebook, there should be an option that says "Disable AutoShare". Click that and it won't post videos to Facebook automatically.

Something else I discovered is you can now apply for monetization without being a YouTube partner now. Which is pretty cool.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 3, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> I'll get back to you. You do have to manually connect to Facebook, so you can just disconnect the account from Facebook. But I'll see if there's a way to change it while connected.
> *[Update]*
> Click on your name in the top right corner > click "Settings" > From the settings menu, on the left, click "Sharing" > Under "Connect your accounts" you will see Facebook, and to the right of Facebook, there should be an option that says "Disable AutoShare". Click that and it won't post videos to Facebook automatically.
> 
> *Something else I discovered is you can now apply for monetization without being a YouTube partner now. Which is pretty cool.*


 
OLD OLD OLD news, mate! Haha


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 3, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> OLD OLD OLD news, mate! Haha




I still can't delete my video's from my homepage.


----------

